# Buying a new sewing machine.



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

My old sewing machine has finally quit. Well, actually, it quit 3 years ago but I got the identical mate to it from my sister and it isn't working either. They are 1964 model Kenmores. There are so many things going wrong between them, that they are worth fixing. The point, I need a new sewing machine. It has to be simple to use and still have the functions I need. The things I used were the hemming stitch, zipper foot, button holer and zig zag. Pretty basic. I have four dds to teach to sew, and this means I would like basic, simple but sturdy. 

What is the best sewing machine to get? I can spend a little (it's going to be my birthday gift, dh told me to pick the one I want). I won't use a lot of fancy stitches and generally find that the more electronic stuff on something the quicker it breaks. My last sewing machine lasted 40 years, I want this one that long too.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

It's almost Christmas. Many people buy new this time of year so the dealers have trade-in machines that they need to sell. Sometimes you can get a wonderful referbished machine for real good price. That's where I would start.  

Good luck, hope you find a gread machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

For $149 check out Janome 405
for $309 check out Janome 4623LE, and it's mechanical and I've put mine thru costumes and all sorts of stuff.

Angie


http://www.janome.com/index.cfm/Machines/Value


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd go to a dealer and try out a few models. I upgraded last year (mostly thanks to Angie, lol) and I didn't have a clue what was out there or what I needed. The dealer let me try out a bunch and explained a lot of features. I ended up with a Janome, and I love it. I have this one:
Janome MC-3000 



> I won't use a lot of fancy stitches and generally find that the more electronic stuff on something the quicker it breaks.


I am definitely in this camp (ie for cars, appliances etc), but I made an exception after doing some research. There are just some really cool things that computerized machines can do that make life so much easier. Not the fancy stitches (though a few of those can be fun). It's basic repetitive stuff. You can set it to automatically backstitch or set the stitch at the beginning and/or end of every seam, when it's done it stops on its own so you can't over-run things by mistake. And needle up/down is a wonderful feature (not sure if you need computerized for that...) It's as if they watched people sew, and said "wait, you do that every time? Why don't we make it do that for you?" 

One thing I also found in my search is that companies make slightly different models for retail stores (like Hancocks), dealers, and on-line dealers. So it's kind of hard to compare prices on models. I just made a list of the features I wanted--ended up buying mine online.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Cheryl,

Angie is right. I love Janome sewing machines. Kenmore is also made by Janome. This summer, I got a Kenmore 16231 sewing machine for just a little under $300. I absolutely love it! I do lots of quilting, but also make some clothing. It has a one step buttonhole which is fabulous. I also love the needle up/down feature. Good luck in finding the perfect machine for you. I didn't want a lot of fancy gadgets on mine either. Dh tried to get me to get the computerized model, but I figured it would have more to go wrong on it.

Winona


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

One of the things it help to know is what kind of sewing you do. Just garments? Do you quilt? It's hard to know what you are missing if you don't know what's out there. Yes? LOL

I only quilt, don't make garments, so my needs would be way different than yours if you do make clothing.

LQ


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I went to a local dealer (thanks for that advice!) and found one I love. It is very basic, metal constructions, and I thought I got a good deal. It is a Necchi. It isn't fancy but for making clothing it will be great and it can do quilting also if I want.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought a kenmore about 6 years ago(a 16 stitch) and it sews through everything!!It wasn't very expensive either. For quilting I bought the walking foot for it and then a blind hem foot. So far NO problems at all. If you are looking for something fancier and 10 years WARRANTIED then check the new huskavarnas(they are cheaper cuz they are made in the U.S). I bought one to do all the fancy stuff and so far is working great. :baby04:


----------



## nana9 (Mar 5, 2007)

I Have a Janome MC 9000 that I love. It will also do embroidery,and patchwork quilting. Ilove it.

Also have a Brothers sewing machine with built in stitches and like it also.

Have my mothers Necchi machine that is 50 years old and the one I learned how to sew on and its a great machine still now. You have to put cams together to get differents stitches that are now built in to most machines.

go to the Janome web site foor more information.


----------

